# Which le elk hunt would you do?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Say you are looking for a hunt that will give you the best opportunity at a respectable 330-340+ bull and you would like to draw out by next year and you have enough points for the following hunts:

Beaver Muzzleloader

Monroe Muzzleloader

Southwest Desert Muzzleloader

Panguitch Early Rifle

Dutton Early Rifle

I don't know any of these units exceptionally well but I do know the Dutton a little bit and I live in Cedar City so that would give me the opportunity to scout Panguitch a lot because it's right out my back door. However, Beaver and Southwest Desert aren't terribly far away for me either. I know Beaver and Monroe are regarded as being better than Pang and Dutton but the catch is I only have enough points for muzzleloader on these units and not early rifle. If these units are really that much better though than the higher quality of these units might outweigh the benefit of being able to use the longer range rifles. Considering all the information I have given what would you do if you were in my situation?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Monroe hands down for me. Bug unit. Easy access. Lots of roads and decent bulls.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Just curious, how many points do you have for the Monroe tag?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Personaly, right now ( for 2014 ), I'd take the Beaver muzzy tag....

2002-05, I would have took the Dutton or Panquitch tags

2006-09. I would have took Monroe or the SW tags ....But not now.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Personaly, right now ( for 2014 ), I'd take the Beaver muzzy tag....
> 
> 2002-05, I would have took the Dutton or Panquitch tags
> 
> 2006-09. I would have took Monroe or the SW tags ....But not now.


Why not Monroe?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would go Panguich lake, the more homework you can do the more successful you'll be, and with the deadlier weapon it should be a success.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

4+ years ago , I would have LOVED to have had a Monroe elk tag....

Those days are gone ... Quality of bulls NOSE diving on Monroe ...

The Beaver unit is better quality now than Monroe-----Thats why......


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

IBSquatchin said:


> Just curious, how many points do you have for the Monroe tag?


 I have 16 points now and will have 17 going into the 2014 draw. I'm seeing votes for the muzzleloader hunts. Are the bulls still quite active during the muzz hunt? Are there still a lot of big boys that didn't get shot up during the early rifle?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^Um,The number of points you have now is what U have for the 2014 draw^^


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ Well, I guess I should say I have 17 points then because I started putting in for le elk in '98 so...

98- 1 point
99- 2
00-3
01-4....

11-14
12-15
13-16
2014- 17 points


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

OOPS nevermind! I guess in 98 I had 0 bonus points going into the draw so I'm actually counting up from 0 points instead of 1 point so I have 16 points not 17. I think even 16 points gives me a good shot at any of those hunts though.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes but your 2014 point won't count as a point towards your application.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You dont earn a point for 2014 til after draw .. And only if U dont draw.

Colorcountry, You should look at the DWR web site.

Pull up your hunting info,
It will tell you exacty how many elk points you have for the 2014 draw ..


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I have 16 points now and will have 17 going into the 2014 draw. I'm seeing votes for the muzzleloader hunts. Are the bulls still quite active during the muzz hunt? Are there still a lot of big boys that didn't get shot up during the early rifle?


Yea very active. Sometimes more so than rifle if the rut gets a late start. Will be a good hunt wherever you decide.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

I would still stick with the Monroe. If you need info on the unit give Shane Scott from High Top Outfitters a call. He'll give you any info you need. I've seen some brutes come off there this year.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds to me like you better jump on the DWR website and just make sure how many points you have because the difference between 16 & 17 points would be the difference in drawing the Beaver or Monroe tag and waiting another year.

Looking back at the bonus point groups that have drawn historically and projecting for 2014:
Beaver muzzleloader - 16.3 points
Monroe muzzleloader - 16.3 points
Southwest Desert muzzleloader - 13.8 points
Panguitch Lake early rifle - 14.9 points
Mt. Dutton early rifle - 14.4 points

If you have 17 points... Beaver hands DOWN. The quality coming off that unit is crazy right now. You could go looking for a 330-340 but come home with something far bigger. Monroe is still good but it's living off it's reputation from previous years.

If you have 16 points and you want to draw next year your best bet would be Panguitch, Dutton, SW Desert.

I'd also throw the Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowitz muzzleloader into consideration if you're looking for a big bull (2014 projection of 14.8 pts). I'd put this unit in the same class as the ones you've listed.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

You now currently have 16 by your own account. You will have 16 going into the 2014 draw. That number does not change as soon as you hit the submit button on your aplication. So if you are unsucessfull in 2014, you would then have 17 as soon as you don't draw a tag.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i would go with beaver. 

on the point I though if you go in with 12 then when you put in 2014 you get 13 ? did that change?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> on the point I though if you go in with 12 then when you put in 2014 you get 13 ? did that change?


You will be issued 12 random numbers plus a random number for the 2014 application... so you will get 13 random numbers. The lowest of those random numbers determines your "drawing order." However, the number of points you have entering the drawing is what determines the bonus point group you fit into... so you'd go into the 12 point group.

If you are unsuccessful, after the drawing is complete you will be issued a point for the 2014 application giving you a total of 13 points going into the 2015 application. For which you would be then issued 13 random numbers plus a random number for the 2015 application, go into the 13 point group and be issued a 14th point upon an unsuccessful application.

And so on, and so forth.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've got 16 points and I'm getting an itchy trigger finger....BIG TIME!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> You will be issued 12 random numbers plus a random number for the 2014 application... so you will get 13 random numbers. The lowest of those random numbers determines your "drawing order." However, the number of points you have entering the drawing is what determines the bonus point group you fit into... so you'd go into the 12 point group.
> 
> If you are unsuccessful, after the drawing is complete you will be issued a point for the 2014 application giving you a total of 13 points going into the 2015 application. For which you would be then issued 13 random numbers plus a random number for the 2015 application, go into the 13 point group and be issued a 14th point upon an unsuccessful application.
> 
> And so on, and so forth.


ok that they way i was understanding it. the way goof made it sound was different. thanks


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I would look at the age objectives for the respective hunts. Units that have age objectives at 8-9 years produce bulls that are on average larger than units that have age class objectives lower than that. Units that have the higher age classes are: those such as SW desert, Wasatch, Pavant, Boulder, Manti LaSal, Beaver, San Juan. Those that have lower 6-7 year age classes objectives have on average smaller bulls. The Monroe fits this class as does the fish lake, the South cache, North Cache, and others. Of course the odd of drawing the higher age class units are lower than those for the lower age classes. So out of the list you provided, the SW desert has the highest age class objectives. It also probably has the most bulls that score B and C. Then again if all you are after is a 330 class, most 6-7 age class units produce those regularly.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The Monroe sucks so bad that I have to swich from a rifle to a bow to kill my spike next year. Stick with the Beaver and you won't be disappointed.-------SS


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> The Monroe sucks so bad that I have to swich from a rifle to a bow to kill my spike next year. Stick with the Beaver and you won't be disappointed.-------SS


You are no longer allowed to talk of voldemort( Monroe) on this forum.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

colorcountry -- just my own opinion. Take it for what it is worth:

*Forget inches.*

Pick the unit that YOU WANT TO HUNT. The memory and the experience will be far greater than the measurements of the animal you harvest. When (if) that animal ends up hanging on your wall, it won't matter if it's 300 or 400 inches -- everyone will still say the same thing: "That's awesome!"

Pick the area you want to hunt, and go make yourself some lasting memories.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH said:


> colorcountry -- just my own opinion. Take it for what it is worth:
> 
> *Forget inches.*
> 
> ...


Best advice anyone can get for an LE hunt!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kevinitis said:


> I would look at the age objectives for the respective hunts.


According to the 2010 Elk Management Plan the age objectives are as follows:
4.5-5: Cache, Meadowville; Cache, North; Cache, South; Paunsaugunt; West Desert, Deep Creek
5.5-6: Central Mountains, Manti; La Sal, La Sal Mountains; Mt. Dutton; Nine Mile, Anthro; North Slope, Three Corners; Oquirrh-Stansbury; Panguitch Lake; Plateau, Fishlake/Thousand Lake; Wasatch Mountains
6.5-7: Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek South; Central Mountains, Nebo; South Slope, Diamond Mountain; Southwest Desert
7.5-8: Beaver, East; Book Cliffs, Little Creek (Roadless); Fillmore, Pahvant; Monroe; Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowitz; San Juan

And I'll second PBH.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah PBH, that's kind of the feeling I have. For me that unit will probably be good old Panguitch with the trusty .300 WM!


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like you just answered the question for yourself. You will find bulls in that class on all of the units mentioned. Your ability to spend more time on a unit closer to home will make the single biggest difference in the type of animal you harvest. 

Spend the time on the mountain and not driving back and forth every few weekends! Look foward to hearing about your adventures and success!


----------

